# Looking for Public Domain/Royalty Free music & Sound Effects



## Graham (Nov 10, 2009)

Audiomicro.com offers original Royalty free music and sound effect .You can find large catalog of sound effect tracks. you can also buy sound effects using a Pay Per Download or Subscription Package, then download original files any time. you can get very good quality music and sound effect(Hip-Hop, Dance, Techno, Jazz, Chillout, Drum and Bass etc.) for very cheap prices.


----------

